# Which SSRI/SSNRI helped you the most?



## Num8Freak (Feb 27, 2021)

Hey,

i just discontiuned my Paroxetine (Paxil). On April 8th i have a apointment with my psychatrist finally again. Now i want to here from *you *which SSRI or SSNRI helped you the most, so i can ask him to try it out. I had already 4 different SSRI's, none of them had impact on my depression, neither my depersonalization. Of course i am gonna mix it with Lamictal.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Likely very individual so you can not take individual experiences and make the universel. Anti-Depressants in general have no effect on the core symptoms of depersonalization. They might help with general anxiety and depressive symptoms develop secondary to it. I tolerate the SNRI duloxetine far better than a SSRI despite it should be more potent. Nausea and vomiting might be a risk as a side-effect the first week in many so a low dose on 30.mg to start with is recommended.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Paxil and Effexor affected my sensation of orgasm. Instead of a ringing bell, I got a buzzer instead. I preferred the ringing bell, but did without it for the

20 years I was on Paxil and Effexor. Then I tried Lexapro (Escitalopram), and I was on 40mg and was told by a pharmacist that was a relatively high dose. I had zero side

effects from Lexapro, so I would recommend it with the caveat given by Mayer-Gross....your mileage may vary.


----------



## whataraindyday (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi
Tried Setralin (Zoloft) - hated it
Now I try Escitalopram (Lexapro) starting at 5mg up to 10mg - side effects are hardly there - but not sure yet if it works since it's week 2 i take it (5mg)


----------



## neutralmilkdissociation (Feb 26, 2021)

Don’t waste your time and money with SSRI’s.


----------



## neutralmilkdissociation (Feb 26, 2021)

Don’t waste your time and money with SSRI’s.


----------

